# Favorite Rod & Reel Outfit



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I went out to Lake Myakka this morning to do some bass fishing; unsuccessful, by the way as the water is way down and all the bass condos are exposed. 

I decided to take my ultralight outfit. I got to thinking that in spite of all my fly outfits, this little guy has given me the most fun dollar-for-dollar. It's a $60 Bean rod and a 60's vintage Orvis spin reel; I have more money invested in 100' of fly line. I have it loaded with 4# and it really gets sporty with a snook, bass or jack on the other end. Yea, I know some consider it bad form to fish with such an under-gunned outfit, but that weight debate is good for another thread.

Anyway, what's your favorite outfit??


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I'll play.

My dad had an old Heddon spinning reel in the bottom of a tackle box that someone gave him. He also had what I suspect was the 6' glass Heddon ultralight rod that came with it as a combo. He let me take it since he was never going to use it. This thing is primitive. I don't think it has a bearing in it. I hosed the petrified grease out of it and got it loaded with 6# mono. Now I am gonna put the dinosaur to work.

Nate


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Blue Zone said:


> I went out to Lake Myakka this morning to do some bass fishing; unsuccessful, by the way as the water is way down and all the bass condos are exposed.


It wasn't you nor the low water (which can have an effect), it's this pressure front we are currently having from the south west, along with the winds that have put the fish down. I took the boys with their canoe yesterday morning and dropped them off at Ward Lake, off of St Rd. 70 W. Same conditions except the sky was clear. Too windy to fish and all the bass boats coming back in said the bite was off and all the good spots were shut down due to this pressure front. Not a single bite from any of them. After 4hrs of notta, the boys called me to come pick them up.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Before I got into fly fishing I pretty much only fished ultra light rigs. Super light test is a blast.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Caution, derail ahead:

I am not sure how you all do it. I use an ultralight for bluegill and average crappy, but they don't have enough backbone for much else. For good crappy, white perch and smallies, I prefer a light. A light would also be a blast for schooling specks, but I want something heavier for the decent specks I always hope are underneath the runts on the surface. 

We broke off too much with anything less than a medium with 12# mono on reds and we still broke off a lot anyway due to oyster nicks. I guess flouro leaders have changed the game since I was a kid and I think an inshore light weight is a different creature than a freshwater light weight.

Nate


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

It's tough to say, depend on what I'm fishing for and where. Bushes for reds? Medium star Seagis and a 4000 conquer. If I'm throwing un-weighted plastics on the flats I have an UL made by Baytek with a 2000 conquer on it. I like the UL but it just doesn't have enough backbone to pull a slot red out of the bushes.


----------

